# Premiere Pro Effekte exportieren nach After Effects



## dixone (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Film Geschnitten ca 5min mit einer ganzen menge an Schnitten, welche jeweils eine Farbkorrektur erhalten haben (RGB Curves). Das ganze Projekt wird in AE weiterverarbeitet. Nachdem importieren fehlen allerdings alle Farbeffekte. Irgendeine Idee wie ich das löse? Ich möchte die Farbkorrketur nicht in Aftereffects machen.

Wäre sehr dankbar für tips, da dringend...

lg,
dixone


----------



## dixone (6. März 2012)

achso es handelt sich im Premiere Pro CS5 udn AE CS5 sowie 5.5... geht das evtl besser in Premiere CS5.5 zu exportieren?


----------



## Another (7. März 2012)

Hast du es bereits via dynamic link probiert?


----------



## sight011 (7. März 2012)

Was ist Dynamic Link?


----------



## Another (7. März 2012)

>> click #1<<

 >> click #2 <<


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. März 2012)

Wenn du die beiden Programme als "Einzel-Programme" besitzt, dann hast du kein Dynamic Link, musst also deine Videos in Premiere Pro erst rendern, um sie dann in After Effects nutzen zu können.

Wenn man Dynamic Link nicht hat (nur in Adobe Production Premium und Master Collection verfügbar), dann versucht z.B. After Effects das Premiere Pro Projekt so zu importieren, dass es alle verwendeten Effekte mit den entsprechenden Effekten von After Effects zu ersetzen. Das klappt bei Weitem nicht mit allen Effekten.

Warum ist das so?
Wenn du nur Einzelprogramme hast, dann kann das eine Programm nicht im Hintergrund die Render-Engine des anderen Programmes für die entsprechenden Clips nutzen. Mit Dynamic Link wird das möglich.

Hoffe, das hilft.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (10. März 2012)

*verbeug* *verneig* *bedank*


----------



## sight011 (25. April 2012)

Hey das könnte ja für alle interessant sein!

Ab CS6:

Zeitsparende integration mit Adobe Dynamic Link

Beim Wechsel zwischen After Effects, Premiere Pro, Audition, Adobe SpeedGradeTM und Adobe Encore® entfällt das Zwischen-Rendering. 

 Have a nice day!


----------

